# When To Transplant??



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anyone know a rule of thumb for when to transplant out of rapid rooters into new medium... The small white feeder roots are showing thru the sides of most of the cubes about 1/8th of an inch or so just to give you an idea... Thanks in advance guys/gals...

P.S. - Any methods of transplanting are appreciated too... This is my first go-round... Thanks again...


----------



## tesla (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like its time. Don't wait to long. What are you transplanting into?


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

an organic soil perlite and vermic... supposed to be really good compost soil from maine got it at the hydro store...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2008)

yes they sound great...Place them in your choice of soil  and give M a good drink...Good luck and keep us posted..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## tesla (Nov 21, 2008)

Just moisten the soil and transplant. Don't put any nutrients in yet.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

i use the rapid rooters and put my babies into dwc,(5 GAL.BUCKETS)as soon as i see the tap root showing under the cube.i also use the cubes for starting seeds and clones now and have had 100% success with them.


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

i planted seeds in them... the roots arent poking out the bottom yet just out the sides of the cubes... should i wait or just transplant them now?


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 21, 2008)

If you see roots, it's time.  Go for it man.


----------



## vermont_farmer (Nov 21, 2008)

I would add one more rule-of-thumb. The root ball [cube] should not fall apart when you transplant, this over-stresses the small plantlet. So what I do wwhen transplanting, seedlings or clones from the tray is as follows. Look for signs of the leading apical meristem [white hair roots] on the outside and bottom of the tray cell. Next, let the tray of clones dry out for a day or so, not bone dry, and not to the point of wilting, but at least so that the media surface is dry. Now try pushing the root ball up out of the tray cell from the bottom...never try to pull it out by the stem. If it pushes out and stays together, you are ready to transplant. If it shows signs of falling apart when you push up from the bottom, then water the tray and give it another week, then try again.

VF


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

i can get the plugs out easy thats how ive been looking to check for root growth out of the cube... i just didnt know when to do it... some one told me when the white hair roots are 1/4'' out of the plug i didnt know if they would be too long to transplant then... they are only an 1/8 now just makin sure before i went ahead and moved em... thanks though that definitely clears it up...


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

just to add, the rapid rooters seem to hold together pretty good IMO... i had problems with rockwool starters so thats why i tried these and it worked better just lost a few seeds and learned in the process so w/e


----------



## vermont_farmer (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep...you're good to go.

VM


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

even if the white hair roots arent coming out the bottom as much and mostly the sides?... theres probably 10 - 1/8'' on each side of the plugs... i think the starter plugs i used are 4-5'' deep i dont know if this is normal or not?... 

...hmm i could go research it but everyone on here as been such a good help considering i have minimal experience, just read like 6 or 7 books very recently, but no hands on* : / *lol all that rambling just to say thanks... sorry... stay up everybody


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

plant em now.as soon as i see a root i plant them.


----------



## whiterussian (Nov 21, 2008)

I do the same as andy, once i see just 1 small root coming out of the bottom of the rapid rooter i plant it, i dont think ive ever waiting as long as you where the roots are coming out of the side... and ive never had one die on me.

good luck


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 21, 2008)

i use rr and plant as soon as i see roots,,,,,any root at all,,,top botom, side....doesnt matter., all you really want is verification that it will germinate and produce a plant. You have done that. Transplant them now.

IMO NEVER TUG ON A NEWLY ROOTED SEEDLING IN THE PLUG, You could kill it...


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

i have to run out but ill transplant them when i get back in about an hour or so... when i transplant them should i water thoroughly untill its drainging out the bottom and what light cycle should i put them on 18/6??


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 21, 2008)

mine go on 18/6.....Dont soak it all the way, those RR plugs hold a good amount of water. Just give it a good drink and start watering on a cycle...


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

are there any advantages to running it 24/7 instead or no??


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 21, 2008)

This has long been debated, 18/6 or 24/7.... There is documentation out there that says that a plant will only use 18 hours of light, no more, so these people tend to think that giving any more than 18 is just wasting the electricity. People on the other side of the coin say that a plant will use as much as you give it, so 24/7 is advantageous.

YOu also have to remember that a plant works on roots development during dark periods and adding vegitation during light periods. IMO when the plant is younger and you want more "below the soil" development giving it a dark period is what the plant needs. As the plant gets older less dark times are needed.

I do 18/6 some do 24/7, its all about trying both and seeing what works for you......

good luck and keep it green......


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

very informative man... ill just stay with 18/6 sounds like the best bet especially with MH right now...  i can run a 400W MH all the way up to flowering right??? or should i put the 400W HPS in at a soooner date??


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 22, 2008)

I use a 400 MH for veg and then a 600 hps for flower.  400 is 18/6, 600 is 12/12. Dont switch the blubs to HPS until you throw the switch to 12/12. The HPS will cause her to stretch in veg....


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

perfect... thanks alot N2C thats exactly what i was looking for... sometimes i cant put $hyt into words but im workin on it... and i posted that at 3 in the morning during a midnight piss lol... but im workin on it... thnx again...

does anyone know which type of cfl's i can supplement my MH with now or should i not even bother... im running 400w MH in a 2'x4' area but i know more lights are usually good and my temps havent been too bad as is.... i have all the spectrums (yellow/red and white/blue ends) covered... definitely have so many cfl's just dont know which ones to use to supplement MH lighting... i have prob 5 of each all 100W and 150W and a place to hang them so hmmm...???


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

..


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 22, 2008)

in that space......i woldnt bother.....the 400 will do ya fine....


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds Good I Will Probably Just Keep It How It Is... Some People Are Telling Me To Go All The Way Flo Instead Of Hid... Hmmm Im Def Sticking With The Mh/hps For This One But Something I Should Think About For Next Year I Guess... Thanks Again Tho Bro


----------

